# Park Road 1C Bastrop to Buescher State Parks



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

Posted this in General. Rode the parks today. Hadn't been out there since before the fires. Fun ride and I would highly recommend it if you're ever in the area.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...p-buescher-state-park-297247.html#post4216921


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

One of the best rides in the state, for sure. Even after the fires. Thanks.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

A great place to get some climbing in for a Houston rider.

Untitled by wmoritz1 at Garmin Connect - Details

I normally make it worth my drive and do a couple laps and almost 4000 feet of climbing.


----------

